# Advertising



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have been blessed with the opportunity and almost the means LOL to open a private practice addictions counseling office in Butte MT. I am now looking for my first clients and have "word of mouth" going well. I have business cards and brochures as well that I will be getting out there. Put a small add in the mini nickel etc and on craigs list. So here is my issue. I was thinking about some radio spots...just little things...because once I get going it will become a self promoting type deal. The radio folks tell me the best they can do is 2700 dollars! This would be for one year for 186 ads per week on their three radio stations. Wow, I have no where near that kind of money at this point- nor do I want to advertise for a year. The gal is coming back next Wednesday to discuss some more of what I might be looking for...I am thinking a hundred bucks worth a month for three or so months. Am I nuts to think this is way too much advertising for a one person office? sisterpine


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

$2700 doesn't sound bad for that amount of radio ads. Would it be effective for you? What about the cost of producing the ad? It might be well worth the money if the ads were right.

"Are drugs tearing your family apart? Do you have a loved one that can't seemed to be helped? Sisterpine Counseling can help. We now has a few select openings..." 

At the same time, I think you would be best served by building personal relationships with the people in the know. This might include every counselor in a 100 mile area, pastors, county social offices, judges, lawyers (refering their clients), etc.

This means getting on the phone and setting appointments to see people, and take your brochure and cards with you. 

IMO, that is the best advertising. Get in front of the customer, and give them your dog and pony show.

What type of customer are you trying to reach, BTW? Self referals? Court ordered?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Good points Clovis. I liek the ad samples as well! I am looking to make contact with youngish adult under say 45 or so, teens and their parents, school administratiors and teachers, probation and parole officers, judges, doctors, nurses, business owners, and of course persons with substance use issues and their families and friens. I plan on sending some business cards and brochures to some of the above places and ask that they be put where patients, clients will see them. Any ideas always appreciated. I had thought that 3 or so months on the radio would be good name recognition but just cannot afford it right now! sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I don't blame you a bit for not doing the radio ads. That is a huge cash outlay.

I really think you should focus on meeting decision makers face to face, and explaining what you do, and who you can help. When you are done, ask if you can leave some brochures and cards in the reception area. Make sure you ask them to keep your card on hand, AND ASK THEM FOR REFERALS!!! "Are you working with anyone now that you could refer to our service?"

I think just sending brochures with a note...well, I would trash them the minute that I got them, mainly because I have no idea who you are or what you do.

FWIW, there was a counseling service locally at one time. I think they helped alot of people when they first opened, but the owner moved, and let the support group run the place as a not for profit. Talk about weird stuff going on....

If you just sent a pack of brochures, I would automatically think of those people, and not give you the first chance in the world.

On the other hand, if you came and shook my hand, explained your business, who you are etc, I'd give you some referals.

You've got to keep building these relationships. A one time visit is not enough.

The best client I ever had came as a result of me showing up once a month, between the 1st and the 5th, just to say hello. They told me every month that "our business is locked up...you are wasting your time." It only took 9 months of calling on them, and that is mostly because they liked my persistent attitude, and that they got to know me better than their other supplier. This is a trick that has worked for me many, many times, and will work for you too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm somewhat familiar with radio ads. Radio can be overpriced and not hit the demographic you are wanting. If you are considering them, ask to see the Arbitron ratings, ask if you can specify time placement, ask if they will provide a notarized list of when the ads were run, and look closely at who the station targets as an audience. When I placed ads many years ago, I specified stuff like "4 ads in morning drive time, 2 in the noon hour, 4 evening drive time, and 8 random through the day." Otherwise, you might find your ads all running during the weakest time, when rates would be lowest.

IMO, the yellow pages and a website will end up being your better advertising spots.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

That was BS about the radio advertising. You can buy a few spots on a one time deal, if that is what you want. The problem I found with radio advertising is you really need to target your audience. For you, rock stations might be where your customers are, but usually younger people that listen to rock stations don't have a lot of disposable income. You could advertise on a program like Rush Limbaugh (buy spots locally) and possibly reach the parents of people that need your services. I used to own a training company and when we advertised on rock stations, we got a lot of calls but very few customers. Advertising on Rush got much fewer calls, but an extremely high close rate.

You can also buy radio from an advertising company. They get a volume rate from the radio station and then sell spots to individual customers. Sometimes you get better rates from an advertising company than directly from the radio station. You also tell them that you need to have an intro rate to see if the radio advertising will work for you. Put the onus on them to tell you the stations and the time slots they recommend for your business. 

Another idea is to sponsor the news. I think these were 10 or 15 second slots. Pretty cheap and you can get a lot of slots. 

My gut tells me that radio most likely won't work for you. Typically, you need a very large number of potential customers to get enough real customers to make it worth while. I doubt if you can get that on a local station.

On the other hand, maybe you could do an expert segment on a regular basis. An hour a week would be great if you could get it. but even 15 minutes once a month would get some traction. Are there any doctors, ministers, etc already on the radio that might be willing to have you on for a segment?

If you are comfortable in front of an audience, I would try presenting to any group that would have me. Church groups, PTA, medical groups, YMCA, youth clubs, etc. Its nothing but a numbers game, but you do need to fish where the fish are.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife runs into this people saying her services are too high for advertizing over the internet.She works out a trial deal with them.Once they find how many New customers they have they are more than willing to pay for the Full Deal.

Think about how many listen to radio on their way or at work.You may be surprised.

big rockpile


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> On the other hand, maybe you could do an expert segment on a regular basis. An hour a week would be great if you could get it. but even 15 minutes once a month would get some traction. Are there any doctors, ministers, etc already on the radio that might be willing to have you on for a segment?
> 
> Its nothing but a numbers game, but you do need to fish where the fish are.


This is some of the best advice I've ever read on the internet.

Targeting those customers correctly on the right radio station at the right times ...I think that is very important.

Becoming an expert, either on you own show, or as a guest on someone else's, is simply brilliant.

Fish where the fish are...that hits the nail on the head!!!!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I think that is brilliant too. In fact I was , am, in the process of pitching a small column to the local paper- which unfortunately is not local any more  

I will mention this to the radio lady when she comes back next monday. sis

Wow public speaking lol, I have done a fair share of that over the years. I am always nervous as all heck till I get going and then when I am finished i have no idea what I said.. I just speak from my heart and folks tell me I am great???? sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> I think that is brilliant too. In fact I was , am, in the process of pitching a small column to the local paper- which unfortunately is not local any more
> 
> I will mention this to the radio lady when she comes back next monday. sis
> 
> Wow public speaking lol, I have done a fair share of that over the years. I am always nervous as all heck till I get going and then when I am finished i have no idea what I said.. I just speak from my heart and folks tell me I am great???? sis


You probably are great because you speak from the heart.

Have you thought of giving free talks for organizations? You could just tailor your message to the audience, and make sure everyone gets a business card.

There are lots of groups that want and need speakers. Elks, Kiwanis, high school groups, etc.

Would this get your name and business card out?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with Clovis on this one. I was site admin for what began as an adult and evolved into an adult and juvie A&D outpatient facility. I got out there, visiting with judges, po and probation, DCS/CPS- you name it. Take them brochures, flyers and what worked great for me- COUPONS! Every referral seemed to have that one person they really wanted to help who really couldn't afford it. I don't know how you intend to operate (my office did it all, from intake/diagnosis/treatment) but after six paying/insurance referrals, they recieved a free intake. Of course I kept track of it and the intake had to have the coupon from the referral (and it was noted on the appointment as well)- but it worked well. 
Don't forget to visit residential facilities as well, we had our own so I didn't have to worry about that, but resi clients need aftercare as well. 

Good luck- it's a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also think the face to face experience will work well for you.

If you have a talk put together, not an advertisement for you, but a "how-to" speech, you could pitch that to local groups. The speech could be "what can I do for someone who is addicted". In that you can discuss the enabler and coping mechanisms. It could be "how do I know I have a problem". It could be, "prescription drugs that are addictive", with information on rotating drugs, how long one should be on a prescription, and so on. If you prepared two or three titles you could pitch that and take it to churches, senior groups, as well as groups who get together and like having a speaker. You could even accept a small fee for a twenty minute talk.

If you go to a place as a speaker, this is where you would have a stack of brochures in the back, and where you would pass out business cards. Putting yourself in front of an audience will not only bring in a few clients, but you'll meet more people who might like to have you speak to another group.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree that the radio time might not be where you should put your money. Would you choose where to send your kid for drug addiction from a radio ad? Not me, I would ask my dr. and possibly someone at the school. Word of mouth is the best way. My business is 99.9% based on word of mouth and I do no advertising at all and do well. 

An a rather humorous note -at first glance I thought you were doing counseling for "Private Practice" (the TV show) addicts, and was going give you a call!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hi again, I am moving slowly forward. Have my first two patients which is way cool. I have placed brochures and business cards in my doctors office, dentists office, probation and parole offices locally. I am working on writing a little deal for the paper and then will see if someone there would like to take it on....article about what addiction is etc. Our community is having a hayday dealing with legal marijuana as medicine shops so this is a good time to talk about the differences between medicine needs and addiction etc. On top of all this I am running my other small business and going to graduate school. Hope to do some talks later in the year when I catch my breath. Thanks for all the input and advice, I paid attention to each one!


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

Sisterpine, I would suggest you offer your local ems workers some sort talk at their meeting if they are volunteers or at a staff meeting if you are dealing with paid ambulance staff. I know often I have family members ask me who to contact or what they should do for situations of addiction. If they have met you they will offer that information, I don't know if you might have thought about this idea or not. Unfortunately the EMTs and Medics see this stuff first hand and often don't have a name off the top of their head to send families in the right direction. Take care - Thea


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

sisterpine said:


> I have been blessed with the opportunity and almost the means LOL to open a private practice addictions counseling office in Butte MT. I am now looking for my first clients and have "word of mouth" going well. I have business cards and brochures as well that I will be getting out there. Put a small add in the mini nickel etc and on craigs list. So here is my issue. I was thinking about some radio spots...just little things...because once I get going it will become a self promoting type deal. The radio folks tell me the best they can do is 2700 dollars! This would be for one year for 186 ads per week on their three radio stations. Wow, I have no where near that kind of money at this point- nor do I want to advertise for a year. The gal is coming back next Wednesday to discuss some more of what I might be looking for...I am thinking a hundred bucks worth a month for three or so months. Am I nuts to think this is way too much advertising for a one person office? sisterpine


Have you considered sponsoring a radio show? I know here in Missouri there's a few "trading" radio shows that come on and the sponsers with their adverts. are stated before it starts and in between. People call the station to sell their own goods or to state they're buying this or that, it's a very big hit here, but didn't know if you had anything similar to sponsor in MT. To sponsor one of these here is about $200/mo or so. Hope it helps.


----------

